

Searching for information on HN - drethemadrapper

Is there anyway one can search this website (HN) for some information? I need to look for a free tool and comments from readers about the tool. I saw a related thread sometime ago. Please advise
======
frantzmiccoli
So far I can just advice for a restricted Google Search like
[https://www.google.com/?q=site:news.ycombinator.com+what+are...](https://www.google.com/?q=site:news.ycombinator.com+what+are+you+searching%3F)

Not a killer app, but it helps.

------
anonfunction
Algolia has a great hosted HN search:
[https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com)

------
akbarnama
[https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/)

